# Bellsouth competes with Comcast in new 3mb ADSL service..



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

This is orderable as of today... I just bumped my service up, and it offers a free static IP!

BellSouth Introduces 3.0Mbps Speed to Broadband Portfolio
-- BellSouth Provides Customers with Higher Speeds and More Options --

For Immediate Release:

April 19, 2004

Atlanta - BellSouth (NYSE: BLS) today announced the expansion of its digital subscriber line (DSL) Internet service options with the launch of a 3.0Mbps service. This new service provides residential and business customers with greater speeds, more flexibility, and additional options when selecting a broadband service from BellSouth. The service delivers download speeds of up to 3.0Mbps and upload speeds of up to 384Kbps.

"The introduction of a 3.0Mbps service underscores BellSouth's commitment to building a portfolio of broadband options that will enable customers to select the speed they need at an outstanding value," said Michael Bowling, Vice President of Internet Services for BellSouth. "We are committed to meeting the bandwidth demands of our customers by delivering products and service that will enable them to take full advantage of the Internet."

"With up to twice the downstream speed and 50 percent faster upstream than the company's previous fastest existing DSL Internet service offering, BellSouth is responding to the ever-increasing appetite of businesses and consumers for more bandwidth," said Matt Davis, Director of Broadband Access Technologies at the Yankee Group. "Increased bandwidth is becoming a competitive differentiator across the broadband marketplace, and by offering these new DSL Internet service options, BellSouth has positioned itself to respond to this trend."

BellSouth's new 3.0Mbps service provides residential customers with a third option when selecting a broadband service from BellSouth. For as low as $44.95 per month, this service provides even greater speeds and flexibility to customers as they utilize applications that are enhanced by a high-speed connection, such as streaming audio, video and online gaming.

Residential customers will receive:

Eight standard e-mail addresses

25MB of e-mail storage

10MB of personal Web space

One back-up dial-up account with 20 hours of access

Option to select BellSouth® FastAccess® HomeNetworking Plus for only $5.00 per month

With the introduction of higher speeds, BellSouth's retail DSL Internet service customers are able to take greater advantage of content applications that utilize the benefits of high-bandwidth networks. BellSouth's customer portal, located at www.home.bellsouth.net, provides rich content, online games, up-to-the-minute news, streaming audio and Internet radio as well as high-quality streaming ABC News videos, a customized version of Movielink's movie rental service, music videos and more.

Businesses requiring greater bandwidth for multi-user and high-speed applications will also benefit from this 3.0Mbps offering. For $89.95 per month, this new service is ideal for high bandwidth applications and sharing large files with customers and suppliers.

Business customers will receive:

15 standard e-mail addresses

25MB of e-mail storage

10MB of personal Web space

Dynamic IP or Static IP options (1 or 5 Static IP options can be included. Up to 61 Static IP addresses optional) Domain Name Service (DNS) Back-up dial-up account with unlimited access Two-year warranty on modems and routers

Business customers can receive this new 3.0Mbps service for as low as $59.95 per month for 36 months by selecting BellSouth® Local and BellSouth® Long Distance services, in addition to BellSouth® FastAccess® DSL. BellSouth continues to maintain its focus on customer satisfaction by providing business broadband customers with direct access to the company's J.D. Power and Associates award-winning customer service group.

As of December 31, 2003, BellSouth served more than 1.46 million DSL customers throughout its region. For more information or to order BellSouth FastAccess DSL Internet Service, visit www.fastaccess.com or call 1-888-321-2375.

For a detailed product matrix of BellSouth Internet Services for residential customers, visit http://www.fastaccess.com/content/consumer/index.jsp. Business customers can visit http://www.fastaccess.com/content/index.jsp for similar product information.

About BellSouth Corporation

BellSouth Corporation is a Fortune 100 communications services company headquartered in Atlanta, Georgia. BellSouth serves nearly 50 million local, long distance, Internet and wireless customers in the United States and 12 other countries.

Consistently recognized for customer satisfaction, BellSouth provides complete communications solutions to the residential and business markets. In the residential market, BellSouth offers DSL high-speed Internet access and long distance, advanced voice features and other services. The company's BellSouth AnswersSM package combines local and long distance service with an array of calling features; wireless data, voice and e-mail services; and high-speed DSL or dial-up Internet service and Cingular Wireless. In the business market, BellSouth serves small, medium and large businesses providing secure, reliable local and long distance voice and data networking solutions. BellSouth also provides online and directory advertising services through BellSouth® RealPages.comSM and The Real Yellow Pages®.

BellSouth owns 40 percent of Cingular Wireless, the nation's second largest wireless company, which provides innovative wireless voice and data services.

# # #


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm up for the upgrade!!   
another 1.5 mbs down!!
another 128 up!!
static IP!!!!
and unlimited back up dial-up!!
for only $5 more!!!!


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Since I already have the 1.5mbps service, I wonder if I'd need a new DSL modem to upgrade to the 3mbps service. I'm using the Alcatel Speedtouch Home modem I got from Bellsouth 3 years ago.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

If you have one of these, you are good for up to 8Mbps, 832kps.

Most DSL modems I've seen have simular characteristics.

For those of you who have upgraded, did you do so through the Bellsouth website? I try, but don't see any faster service than the "Ultra" I already have now. I wonder if its not yet available in my area.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Danny R said:


> If you have one of these, you are good for up to 8Mbps, 832kps.
> 
> Most DSL modems I've seen have simular characteristics.
> 
> For those of you who have upgraded, did you do so through the Bellsouth website? I try, but don't see any faster service than the "Ultra" I already have now. I wonder if its not yet available in my area.


I'm in atlanta as well... no problems for me. I went to www.fastaccess.com, clicked on dsl for home, bottom right of the resulting page is a link to manage your account. You enter your dsl phone number, your primary dsl email address, and the option was there under "change your plan".


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Danny R said:


> If you have one of these, you are good for up to 8Mbps, 832kps.
> 
> Most DSL modems I've seen have simular characteristics.
> 
> For those of you who have upgraded, did you do so through the Bellsouth website? I try, but don't see any faster service than the "Ultra" I already have now. I wonder if its not yet available in my area.


According to what I've read, if you don't see the option for the Extreme, then it is not available at your location.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

Starnge that i live in hick town you live in atalnta yet we have had 3.mbps for a while with cable


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Isn't compition a wonderful thing! Shortly after Comcast upgraded from 1.5/128 to 3.0/256 SBC came up with a $44.95 package, with a year commitment, that if you were close enough to the DSLAM or RT you could sync at 6.0/600. Due to PPPoE and ATM overhead you don't see that but I'm usually right in the 5.0/500 range. I don't get a static IP though, thanks to dyndns not needed.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Starnge that i live in hick town you live in atalnta yet we have had 3.mbps for a while with cable_

Comcast doesn't even offer digital channels in my area yet, let alone internet access. DSL is my only choice. *shrug* At least this is better than where I used to live south of the airport that didn't even have DSL.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

kwajr said:


> Starnge that i live in hick town you live in atalnta yet we have had 3.mbps for a while with cable


Bellsouth is DSL, not cable. Comcast, the predominate cable company in Atlanta, has offered 3mbps for a few months now. However, Comcast has their "invisible wall" where if they determine you download too much they will cut off your service. They won't say what they consider "too much", only that it is determined on a case-by-case basis. Many people have already been bitten by it, having their service turned off simply for something like listening to internet radio stations. Which begs the point, if you can't use the high-speed for the things that high-speed was designed for without being punished, what's the use of having it?

Bellsouth does not currently have any similar usage limitations on their DSL products.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Could this be the ADSL2 standard that I've been seeing advertised in newer routers?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> Could this be the ADSL2 standard that I've been seeing advertised in newer routers?


I don't think so. My SBC ADSL box over a year ago said I could sync at 8Mbps/700Kbps but SBC was just capping usage to much lower levels. If BS does what SBC does, they make sure during the order process that you're close enough to the RT or DSLAM to get the speeds you're ordering or knock you down to the lower tier.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

RAD said:


> I don't think so. My SBC ADSL box over a year ago said I could sync at 8Mbps/700Kbps but SBC was just capping usage to much lower levels. If BS does what SBC does, they make sure during the order process that you're close enough to the RT or DSLAM to get the speeds you're ordering or knock you down to the lower tier.


Exactly. The current DSL "modems" can handle 8mbps in both directions, so even the 3mbps/256kbps Extreme is not taxing them. The ADSL2 system is completely different and has only been implemented in tests, I believe.


----------

